# شرايط كتيرة للشماس بولس ملاك



## مارينا مسعود (11 أبريل 2008)

شرايط كتيرة للشماس بولس ملاك 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

دة شريط قلبى الخفاق
نلتم الامجاد 
http://www.savefile.com/files/767974
2- غريبا عشت فى الدنيا 
http://www.savefile.com/files/767987
3- هوذا الثوب خذيه http://www.savefile.com/files/768005
4-سوف انسى الامس واليوم 
http://www.savefile.com/files/768014
5-قلبى الخفاق http://www.savefile.com/files/768024
6-انا فى البيداء وحدى
http://www.savefile.com/files/768032
دة الشريط الثانى اسمة جوة الطاحونة 
الجزء الاول 
http://rapidshare.com/files/15854722...m_Side_A_L.mp3
الجزء الثانى
http://rapidshare.com/files/15860339...m_Side_B_L.mp3
الشريط الثالث نغمات قبطية 
1المسيح هو حبيبى 
http://www.4shared.com/file/5235733/...wa_7abiby.html
2يا سائح للقاء يسوع
http://www.4shared.com/file/5236169/...asoo3.html.mp3
3 بابا يسوع
http://www.4shared.com/file/5232755/...ba_yasoo3.html
4قلبى الخفاق
http://www.4shared.com/file/5238262/...el_7afak1.html
5أمى الكنيسة 
http://www.4shared.com/file/5235406/...el_kenisa.html
6وسط البحر الهائج
http://www.4shared.com/file/5241374/..._el_hayeg.html
7ربى اجذبنى 
http://www.4shared.com/file/5242384/...y_egzebny.html
وطنى الحقيقى
http://www.4shared.com/file/5233768/...el_hakeki.html
الشريط الرابع نغمات الآلام 
الجزء الاول 
http://rs34.rapidshare.com/files/158...m_Side_A_L.mp3
الجزء الثانى 
http://rapidshare.com/files/15860339...m_Side_B_L.mp3
الشريط الخامس شريط
+ + + " تسابيح الصوم المقدس " + + +
http://rapidshare.com/files/16965564...ent_Maday7.rar 
تحميل الشريط كامل
الشريط السادس مارى جرجس الامير 
http://rapidshare.com/files/2976626/marigerges.rar
الشريط السابع بستان القديسين شريط اكثر من رائع
http://www.4shared.com/file/25832574.../__online.html
الشريط الثامن يامناهرى
الجزء الاول 
http://www.4shared.com/file/25115311...ified=4d4b7ff4
الجزء الثانى
http://www.4shared.com/file/25384549...ified=4d4b7ff4
الشريط التاسع حكايات المناهرى طبعا انتوا عارفينة 
الجزء الاول 
http://www.4shared.com/file/24904930...ified=8991d83c
الجزء الثانى
http://www.4shared.com/file/24907116...ified=8991d83c
الشريط العاشر ايقونة السماء 
http://rapidshare.com/files/50431608...nat-elsama.zip

الشريط الحادى عشر يسوع فى السفينة 
1. يسوع فى السفينة
http://www.mediafire.com/?cyw0mon0tyi

2. أيامى كلها فى أيديك

http://www.mediafire.com/?0ozbom0mh4g
3. صليبى يا صليبى 
http://www.mediafire.com/?7ni0iyw2at2

4. يا سيدى كم كان قاسيا
http://www.mediafire.com/?4nytgjyuzmy

5. انت صادق فى الوعود
http://www.mediafire.com/?0z2lakjyhfz

6. آه يا نفسى قومى

http://www.mediafire.com/?2m2mgmhm2mf
7. أحنا ولاد الشهداء

http://www.mediafire.com/?enmjmjzwmty

8. مولاى زدنى نعمة
http://www.mediafire.com/?9mtmu3qqoxy

9. فكيف ينسانى
http://www.mediafire.com/?4n55wygjoma

10. إن تركى كل مالى
http://www.mediafire.com/?czztztzdjom

11. يا سيدى قد قلت لك

http://www.mediafire.com/?0yndnmdyj3z

12. ربى أستمع فأنى أدعوك

http://www.mediafire.com/?cymyymxmzoy

13. كلام الله غذاء القلوب

http://www.mediafire.com/?eygcnezuwwm



الشريط الا ثنى عشر العدراء فى بيتنا
امى الملكة :::: 

http://www.4shared.com/file/19542238.../__online.html

انا جاى ياعدراء :::

http://www.4shared.com/file/19543080...___online.html

العدراء امنا :::

http://www.4shared.com/file/19540976.../__online.html

العدراء فى بيتنا ::

http://www.4shared.com/file/19542839...___online.html

الفرح ليكى :::

http://www.4shared.com/file/19541564.../__online.html

بقى معقول ::

http://www.4shared.com/file/19543570.../__online.html

تملى ياعدراء فى بيتنا ::

http://www.4shared.com/file/19544144/40240c36/____.html 



الشريط الثالث عشر 
نغمـــــــــــــــات العذراء 5
العدرا تملى تهل
http://www.4shared.com/file/8786437/...aly_tehel.html
أنت العذراء
http://www.4shared.com/file/8787738/..._el_3adra.html
أيتها العذراء الطاهرة
http://www.4shared.com/file/9052981/...al_tahera.html
عدرا يا عدرا تعالى معانا
http://www.4shared.com/file/8787993/..._ya_3adra.html
يا أم النور
http://www.4shared.com/file/8788194/...m_el_nour.html
امى يا اعدرا دايما
http://www.4shared.com/file/8788259/...dra_dayma.html
هلى بنورك
http://www.4shared.com/file/8788339/...y_bnourek.html
يا أم النور يا فخر الأمة
http://www.4shared.com/file/8789139/...r_ya_fa7r.html


ازكرونا فى صلواتكم


----------



## هانى شكل (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شرايط كتيرة للشماس بولس ملاك*

ربنا يكون معكم


----------



## rammrommm (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شرايط كتيرة للشماس بولس ملاك*

*ايه الموضوع الهايل ده يا مارينا فعلا شرايط تحفة للرائع بولس ملاك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك بجد

وميرسى على المكتبه الهايلة دى لمنتدانا الغالى​*


----------



## كوك (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شرايط كتيرة للشماس بولس ملاك*

مررررررررررررررررررررسى اوى


----------



## مارينا مسعود (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شرايط كتيرة للشماس بولس ملاك*

شكرا لمروركم


----------



## mk1611 (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شرايط كتيرة للشماس بولس ملاك*

شكرا لتعبك ربنا يعوضك


----------



## mikoo (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شرايط كتيرة للشماس بولس ملاك*

greaaaaaaaaaaat effort


----------



## صبرى اسعد رزق س (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شرايط كتيرة للشماس بولس ملاك*

ارجو ارسال شريطى نغمات الالام ولكم شكرى وتحياتى


----------



## hokka_2020 (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شرايط كتيرة للشماس بولس ملاك*

مارينا الرسالة اللى انتى بعتهالى انا مش عارفة ارد عليكى لانك لاغية خاصية استقبال الرسايل ياريت تشغليها عشان اعرف ارد عليكى​


----------



## كوك (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شرايط كتيرة للشماس بولس ملاك*

مررررررررررررررررسى  اوى


----------



## ابن البابا 2008 (26 أغسطس 2008)

انا فخور جدا لاني من ضمن اعضاء هذا الموقع وسلام رب المجد وشفاعة القديس البابا كيرلس تكون معكو امين


----------



## ابن البابا 2008 (26 أغسطس 2008)

جميل وربنا يكون معكم


----------



## ابن البابا 2008 (26 أغسطس 2008)

عاوز اعرف طرية التحميل من الموقع وشكرا لتعب محبتكم


----------



## المحارب الطيب (26 أغسطس 2008)

شرايط هايله  بس كانت نقصه ترنيمه ياصديقى    وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكو


----------



## بيشوى جمال (31 أغسطس 2008)

*انا دوخت السبع دوخات على (اه يانفسى قومى)..........
وشكرا ليكى جدا*


----------



## jojo ayad (31 أغسطس 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعلي الترانيم المتنوعة ونرجو لكم التقدم الدائم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (31 أغسطس 2008)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii gdn 3la sharayt a7la moranim bolis malak


----------



## التيتش (4 سبتمبر 2008)

الف شكرا ومرسى


----------



## men@ elgm@l (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*† مكتبة شرايط ترانيم الشماس بولس ملاك †*

سلام ونعمة رب المجد مع الجميع 










مكتبة شرايط ترانيم للشماس بولس ملاك 









*الشريط الاول ( أب حنون )*


الشريط على جزئين 


للتحميل اضغط على الصورة 













*الشريط الثانى ( ابويا الحنين )*


الترانيم 
1-ابويا الحنين
2-احن اب
3-جاى يا عجايبى
4-جوه الطاحونة
5-حنين وطيب
6-زى عريس للسماء
7-سهران طول الليل
8-طمنى يا يسوع
9-مع المسيح يا بابا كيرلس
10-فى الدير جوه القلايه
11-يا ابانا فى الطاحونة
12-وطنك فى السما


للتحميل اضغط على الصورة 






​


----------



## men@ elgm@l (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: † مكتبة شرايط ترانيم الشماس بولس ملاك †*

*الشريط الثالث ( احفظنى ربى )*


الشريط على جزئين 


للتحميل اضغط على الصورة 











*الشريط الرابع ( انت الحياة )*


الترانيم 
1-1.ابكى كيفما تشاء
2-2.انها محبتك 
3-يا ربنا الحبيب
4-يا راعى نفسى 
5-يا ابنى لا تنسى شريعتى 
6-بعدما عشت فى حبك
7-فى قلوبنا حب الاله
8-لماذا ايها الصديق 
9-يا غارقا فى الاثم 
10-ياربنا انت الحياة
11-دعوتنى اجبت 
12-حنانك يارب الاكوان 
13-كاس رايته يلمع 
14-ما احلى ساعة
15-قد ضاقت بيا الحياة 


للتحميل اضغط على الصورة 


 






*الشريط الخامس ( كلمة حب )*


الترانيم 
1- ازاى و ازاى مانرنمش
2- البابا ده كلمة حب
3- انا كل مأسال حد
4- بابا كيرلس بحبك
5- جوة الطاحونة بدموعى
6- رجل الصلاة
7- سألنى واحد
8- سلامنا اليك يا بابا كيرلس
9- من كل مكان زوار
1- ميات و الوف


للتحميل اضغط على الصورة 




 



​


----------



## men@ elgm@l (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: † مكتبة شرايط ترانيم الشماس بولس ملاك †*

*الشريط السادس ( العدرا فى قلبى )*


الترانيم 
1-ماذا امدح فيكى
2-سنين من عمرى 
3-علمينى 
4-حبى ليكى 
5-فى امتحاناتى 
6-ماما يا عدرا
7-ياما الدنيا
8-ذوكصولجية
9-لما كنتى شيله سرك
10-لحن zefty_pantes


للتحميل اضغط على الصورة 










*الشريط السابع ( البابا فى قلبى )*


الترانيم 
1-قلبى بيحبك انت 
2-علشان سبنا الاله
3-علم قلوبنا
4-اذكر حنانك 
5-ارجع بينا
6-اتنين فى السما عايشيين
7-فى الطاحونة
8-كان فى السماء
9-كل حروف اسمك 
10-مرت عليا
11-نفسى لو تمدح 
12-ربى فكرنى 
13-وانا طالب
14-يابابا كيرلس يا راعى الخراف
15-زى الارض الناشفة


للتحميل اضغط على الصورة


----------



## men@ elgm@l (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: † مكتبة شرايط ترانيم الشماس بولس ملاك †*

*الشريط الثامن ( حكايات العدرا )*


الترانيم 
1-اسمك معطر
2-الحضن الدافى
3-برفع ليكى صلواتى 
4-حكايات العدرا
5-طوباكى
6-لما شفتك
7-مريم ام الغلابة 
8-مين ذيك
9-نتشفع بيكى 
10-يا طيبة 


للتحميل اضغط على الصورة 












*الشريط التاسع ( دايماًَ سهران )*


الترانيم 
1-اسمك مشهور
2-انا جاهز للامتحانات 
3-بصلاته المرضى بيخفوا
4-حبيت الناس
5-دايما سهران 
6-دمعنا نازل
7-اش فى الكون زاهد
8-لو قلبك مجروح 
9-مديح جديد


للتحميل اضغط على الصورة 









*الشريط العاشر ( قيثارة العدرا )*


الترانيم 
1-افرحى يا مريم 
2-المجمره الذهبية 
3-يا حمامه
4-يا عدرا 
5-يا من عطيتى 
6-فى ظل حمايتك 


للتحميل اضغط على الصورة


----------



## men@ elgm@l (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: † مكتبة شرايط ترانيم الشماس بولس ملاك †*

*الشريط الحادى عشر ( نغمات العدرا 1 )*

الترانيم 
1-مريم اسم جميل 
2-حبك يا مريم
3-العليقة
4-السلام لكى 
5-احكيلى 
6-اسمعى
7-امنا يا عدرا
8-يا قديسة 
9-يا نور جميل 

للتحميل اضغط على الصورة 


 





*الشريط الثانى عشر( نغمات العدرا 2 )*

الترانيم 
1-فوق القباب
2- فى السما هى 
3-تماف ماريا
4-بصوا وشوفوا
5-زورت كنيستك 
6-زى الصبح
7-ماريا تى بارثينوس
8-ما احلى ام الاله
9-مرد الابركسيس الكبير 
10-طوباكى يا مريم
11-طوباكى اختارك 
12-هات مزمارك
13-السلام لكى يا شفيعه
14-فى عرس قانا
15-ظهرت ام النور
16-طال انتظارنا
17-بشره الملاك
18-السلام لكى يا مريم 

للتحميل اضغط على الصورة 









*الشريط الثالث عشر ( نغمات العدرا 3 )
*
*الترانيم *
*1- **ابدى باسم القدوس *
*2- **ارسموا للعدرا صورة*
*3- **بيكى يا عدرا*
*4- **بين ايديكى *
*5- **تحت الصليب*
*6- **شفتى ايه *
*7- **ما راينا مثلك *
*8- **نرسل لكى التعظيم *
*9- **ها انا أمة الرب*
*10- **يا ام الوداعه *
*11- **يا جميع العذارى*

*للتحميل اضغط على الصورة *

*

*





*الشريط الرابع عشر ( نغمات العدرا 4 )*

*الترانيم *
*1-حمامة طارت *
*2-الناس بتيجى تزور*
*3-انتى هى *
*4-ايوة انا عمرى *
*5-بين الناس *
*6-ضيك يا ام النور*
*7-فى السما*
*8-جتنا العدرا*
*9-لو عشت عمرى *
*10-ام ربى هى مريم*
*11-يا اطهر العزاره*
*12-يلى شفعتك*
*للتحميل اضغط على الصورة *

*

*






*الشريط الخامس عشر ( نغمات العدرا 5 )*

*الترانيم *
*1-العدرا تملى تهل *
*2-انتى العدرا*
*3-ايتها العدرا الطاهره*
*4-عدرا يا عدرا *
*5-يا ام النور*
*6-امى يا عدرا دايما*
*7-هلى بنورك *
*8-يا ام النور يا فخر *
*9-الناس لما شافوكى*
*10-لما جه ملًُ الزمن*
*11-تاه عليكى اليوم*
*12-امى يا عدرا*
*13-يا مريم نحن بنوكى *
*14-امى يا عدرا يا اغلى حبيبة *
*15-الصوم اول وصية *

*للتحميل اضغط على الصورة *
*

 *




​


----------



## men@ elgm@l (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: † مكتبة شرايط ترانيم الشماس بولس ملاك †*

الشريط السادس عشر ( يالا اظهرى )

*الترانيم *
*1-السلام لكى يا عدرا*
*2-تمجيد*
*3-زى النار*
*4-طوباكى اختارك*
*5-طوباكى يا مريم*
*6-ظهرت ام النور*
*7-فى ظل حمايتك*
*8-يا عدرا يا ام النور*
*9-ياسلام على العدرا*
*10-يا عدرا اخدتى الطوباوية *
*11-يالا اظهرى*
*12-يا مريم البكر*
*13-يا ملكة بارة نقية *
*14-يا عدرا يا ام النور اظهرى لينا*

*للتحميل اضغط على الصورة *

*

*







*الشريط السابع عشر ( لما رانى 1 )
*
*الترانيم *

*v **1-اسمع صراخى*
*v **2-الى اين اذهب*
*v **3-انت هدف*
*v **4-تهت فى الدنيا*
*v **5-خذنا على جبل عالى*
*v **6-رضى بيا*
*v **7-صغير انا*
*v **8-كلمة آة*
*v **9-لم تعد تقرع*
*v **10-ما أسعد البيت*
*v **11-مار مرقص*
*v **12-من اعماق قلبى*
*v **13-منذو الرب*
*v **14-همى عليك*
*v **15-يا حسنها مدينة*
*v **16-يا رب عمرى ضاع*
*v **17-يا رب قد أحذنتك*
*v **18-يا سيدى الحبيب*
*v **19-يا كرم الرب*
*v **20-ياابويا يالى فى السما*

*للتحميل اضغط على الصورة *

*



*
*



*


*الشريط الثامن عشر ( لما رانى 2 )*

*الترانيم*

*v **1-الله قوة لنا*
*v **2-امكث معى*
*v **3-ان هاج البحر*
*v **4-انا لحبيبى وحبيبى لى *
*v **5-حبيبى فتى *
*v **6-دايما بتخبينى *
*v **7-ربى يسوع لى *
*v **8-من ذا الذى نال قصاصا*
*v **9-ياناس توبوا*
*v **10-ياللى فدتنى ربى وحدك *

*للتحميل اضغط على الصورة *

*

*


*



*


*الشريط التاسع عشر ( لما رانى 3 )*

*الترانيم *

*v **1 - ترنيمة أه من كلمة أه*
*v **2- ترنيمة انت هدف أهداف العمر*
*v **3- ترنيمة ها قد أعيت فىّ نفسى*
*v **4- ترنيمة الي اين أذهب ياسيدي*
*v **5- ترنيمة تهت في الدنيا*
*v **6- ترنيمة خذنا على جبل عالي*
*v **7- ترنيمة رضي بىّ*
*v **8 - ترنيمة صغير أنا*
*v **9- ترنيمة لم تعود ترجع*
*v **10- ما أسعد البيت الذي حل فيه ابن العالي*
*v **11-من أعماق قلبي*
*v **12-منذ ربي قد أكرامنى*
*v **13-همي عليك ألقيه*
*v **14-يا أبويا ياللي في السماء*
*v **15-يا حسنها مدينة*
*v **16-يا كرم الرب وياطربي*
*v **17-ياخطية مليتى حياتي دموع*
*v **18-يارب عمري ضاع*
*v **19-يارب قد أحزنتك*

*للتحميل اضغط على الصورة *

*

*
*



*
​


----------



## men@ elgm@l (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: † مكتبة شرايط ترانيم الشماس بولس ملاك †*

الشريط العشرون ( القلب الطيب )

*الترانيم *

*v **1-المقدمة*
*v **2-الام ايرينــــــــــي*
*v **3-القلـــب الطيـــــــب*
*v **4-انا ليـا اب حنيــــن*
*v **5-ثلاثة من السمـــــا*
*v **6-حبيــب الرهبنــــــة*
*v **7-طاحونـة قديمـــــة*
*v **8-طول الايـــــــــام*
*v **9-قلبـــــــــه كبيــــر*
*v **10-لديـر مار مينـــا*
*v **12-يا ابويا انا تعبان*
*v **13-يا ابو قلب طيب*
*v **14-يا بابا كيرلس فى السما*

*للتحميل اضغط على الصورة *

*

 *

*الشريط الحادى والعشرون ( نغمات الالام )*

*الشريط مقسم على جزئين *

*للتحميل اضغط على الصورة *






*



*

*منتدى لحن السماء *

http://l7n-elsamaa.com/showthread.php?t=831
​


----------



## ramez khairy (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: † مكتبة شرايط ترانيم الشماس بولس ملاك †*

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## michael33 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: † مكتبة شرايط ترانيم الشماس بولس ملاك †*

ميرسي وألف شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## michael33 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي شرائط جميلة جداااااااااااا


----------



## men@ elgm@l (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: † مكتبة شرايط ترانيم الشماس بولس ملاك †*



ramez khairy قال:


> مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر






*ميرسى على المرور​*


----------



## men@ elgm@l (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: † مكتبة شرايط ترانيم الشماس بولس ملاك †*



michael33 قال:


> ميرسي وألف شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا





*ميرسى عزيزى للمرور ​*


----------



## roma sami (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: † مكتبة شرايط ترانيم الشماس بولس ملاك †*

شغل جامد جدا وربنا يعوضك
*:d*


----------



## وسيم الكسان (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: † مكتبة شرايط ترانيم الشماس بولس ملاك †*

مرسي جدا جدا ربنا يباركك


----------



## men@ elgm@l (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: † مكتبة شرايط ترانيم الشماس بولس ملاك †*



roma sami قال:


> شغل جامد جدا وربنا يعوضك
> *:d*


 


*ميرسى عزيزى على المرور*

*الرب يباركك*​


----------



## men@ elgm@l (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: † مكتبة شرايط ترانيم الشماس بولس ملاك †*



وسيم الكسان قال:


> مرسي جدا جدا ربنا يباركك



*ميرسى على المرور 

امين 

ويباركك *​


----------



## sameh7610 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: † مكتبة شرايط ترانيم الشماس بولس ملاك †*

*ميرسى اوووووووووى ميــــنا​*


----------



## men@ elgm@l (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: † مكتبة شرايط ترانيم الشماس بولس ملاك †*



sameh7610 قال:


> *ميرسى اوووووووووى ميــــنا​*



*ميرسى يا ارهابى على المرور

الرب يباركك *​


----------



## هانى نبيل عزيز (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: † مكتبة شرايط ترانيم الشماس بولس ملاك †*

الف الف الف شكر
ربنا يبارك عمل ايديك


----------



## men@ elgm@l (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: † مكتبة شرايط ترانيم الشماس بولس ملاك †*



هانى نبيل عزيز قال:


> الف الف الف شكر
> ربنا يبارك عمل ايديك


 
*ميرسى حبيبى لمرورك*

*الرب يباركك *
*امين*​


----------



## cross. (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: † مكتبة شرايط ترانيم الشماس بولس ملاك †*

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxx very much


----------



## yossef smr (19 يناير 2009)

شكرا جدا جدا و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## candy shop (20 يناير 2009)

شكرااااااااااااا على المجهود الراائع يا مارينا 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## SALVATION (20 يناير 2009)

_مشكوره كتييير مارينا
تسلم ايدك
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## medhat333 (7 فبراير 2009)

goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## مارينا مسعود (17 فبراير 2009)

لو سمحت يا مينا دا موضوعى انا انت لو عايز تعمل موضوع اعملوا بس مش فى موضوعى شكرا


----------



## SALVATION (18 فبراير 2009)

_تسلم ايدك مارينا
يسوع يبارك حياتك
مشكوره كتيييييييييييير​_


----------



## tamer.nabih (20 فبراير 2009)

من فضلكم انا بابحث عن شريط تعالى يا يسوع لبولس ملاك ---- ممكن تساعدونى


----------



## مارينا مسعود (31 مايو 2009)

ما ينفعش كدة دا موضوعى انا مش المفروض تستاذن  كدة غلط


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 مايو 2009)

شكرا على الشرائط 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (1 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## mina estafan (29 سبتمبر 2009)

شرائط رائعة ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويباركك


----------



## romyo (5 يناير 2010)

مجهووووووووووووود ممتاز ومبارك جداااااااا
شكرا مارينا على الموضوع​


----------



## اشرف المنياوى (27 فبراير 2010)

سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح  يكون معك يارات ياستاذ ملاك بولس ضع لينا صلوات الاجبية كلة بصوتك او بمعنى اخر التى قومت بانتاتها اول مرة  حتى اقوم بتحملها ولك منى الف شكر


----------



## اشرف المنياوى (27 فبراير 2010)

انا اسف ياستاذ  بولس ملاك لنى عكست اسمك مكان اسم الاب


----------

